# windows 7 key reuse



## CounterZeus (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm selling my 1 year old laptop (laptop 2 in sig), which came with Vista OEM. 
I installed windows 7 on it with a key from MSDN. My best friend(the buyer) will format the laptop before he gives it to his sister, so I wanted to know how I can reuse my key for a new pc in the future.

I googled a little bit, but I couldn't find a clear answer. Will I have to call Microsoft or something? 

kind regards,


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 28, 2010)

are you asking how to transfer your vista oem license that came with the laptop to another pc ?
or are you asking about using the msdn key on another pc ?


----------



## Necrofire (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm thinking it's the 7 key he's talking about.
I was under the impression that MSDN keys were good for 5 activations (being retail keys that is, unless it explicitly says it's OEM) but I'm seeing that it's apparently good for 10 activations. After that, you just have to call microsoft and answer a few questions (i.e, is that key currently installed on another machine) and they'll give you the activation code. I've actually done that at least 10 times with the same windows xp key.

Personally, I have a win7 key from MSDNAA, and I'm on my 5th activation on the same machine right now, haven't had to call yet.

Not sure if it OEM keys are different, but I don't see microsoft saying no even if you have to call them.

Of course, make sure you say the key isn't being used at the moment.

10 activations sources:
http://help.wugnet.com/vista/MSDN-Vista-Activation-limit-ftopict23335.html
http://www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/29531954/deactivate-a-product-key.aspx


----------



## CounterZeus (Jun 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> are you asking how to transfer your vista oem license that came with the laptop to another pc ?
> or are you asking about using the msdn key on another pc ?



I'm asking the second thing, if I can reuse my windows 7 key on another machine without any problems. (sorry, I see I forgot to mention it in the original post ^^)


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 28, 2010)

actually you are not allowed to "use" your key: msdn keys are only for development and testing only.



> Many MSDN subscribers use a computer for mixed use—both design, development, testing, and demonstration of your programs (the use allowed under the MSDN Subscription license) and some other use.  *Using the software in any other way, such as for doing email, playing games, or editing a document is another use and is not covered by the MSDN Subscription license*.  When this happens, the underlying operating system must also be licensed normally by purchasing a regular copy of Windows such as the one that came with a new OEM PC.



just use the key on your new development&testing machine, if it's not accepted, call microsoft and say you switched to a different development&testing machine


----------



## caleb (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah calling MS did the trick. I love the sexy indian voice saying PLEAZ UNPLUGZ SIE INTERNET CONECTION


----------



## CounterZeus (Jun 28, 2010)

right now I still have my other laptop for development purposes, won't have a new one till next year I think (or if my laptop crashes), so if I get into problems, I'll tell them I switched to a different development&testing machine 

thanks for your quick answers!


----------



## Necrofire (Jun 28, 2010)

Does that apply to MSDNAA keys as well? I fall under the mixed category, but I am a damn student and of course I check my emailz and play my vidya here and there as well as use visual studio.

Is your key from MSDN, or is it an MSDNAA (academic alliance) key?

Well, technically, my key is from "ENG ELMS for MSDNAA Software Center"

Also, is it true that if the hardware doesn't change, that reactivating doesn't use up an activation?

I always tell my friends not to worry if they have to call MS to activate an OS, they are really nice about it. I'm curious as to how they'd tell that you were playing games on an MSDN license.


----------



## CounterZeus (Jun 28, 2010)

it's from MSDN (license from work).


----------



## Frick (Jun 28, 2010)

> b. Changes in status. You will stop providing the software to anyone who ceases being one of your staff, faculty, or students. However, students may continue to use software they received, in accordance with these terms.



You as a person don't own the license, as



> "you" means EITHER
> a department of an educational institution offering courses in Science, Technology, Engineering and Math ("STEM"), OR
> 
> 
> an organization that shares students, faculty, or facilities with such departments or is operated for the purpose of helping such departments train students


.

Read more here.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 28, 2010)

afaik msdnaa keys are valid for every education related use in your organization but you can't continue using them once you leave the institution


----------



## Frick (Jun 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> afaik msdnaa keys are valid for every education related use in your organization but you can't continue using them once you leave the institution



That's how I understand it too.


----------

